# Shapes & faces in VBE window using keyboard characters!



## ZAX (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all,
I was messing with keyboard characters and I came out with a wonderful thing, I kinda challenge you guys to make something like or better than this:

```
'                  -        -
'                   \       |
'                    \      |
'                     \     |
'                      \    |
'               ________\___|_________________
'              /         \  |                 /|
'             /           \ |                / |
'            /            [\|]              /  |
'           /                              /   |
'          /_____________________________ /    |
'          |  _________________________  |     |
'          | |       *         *       | |     |
'          | |* ##################### *| |     |
'          | |  #\                 /#  | |     |
'          | | *#  Great TV by ZAX  # *| |    /
'          | |* #/                 \#  | |   /
'          | |  #####################* | |  /
'          | |__*_________*____________| | /
'          |________(<_o_o_o_>)______O___|/
```

I'll try to make more shapes and share them with you soon.
ZAX


----------



## ZAX (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's another one:

```
'            ###########
'            |         |
'            | ***   ***
'           (| [.],  [.]
'            |      ,  |
'            |  ////\\\|
'             \  (___) |
'              \__   _/
'                 ***
```
Are they good?
ZAX


----------



## ZAX (Jan 19, 2014)

That one isn't very beautiful, but a nice one I guess:

```
'                      /
'           __________/__
'           \        /   /
'            \______/__ /
'             \    /   /
'              \      /
'               \    /
'                \__/
'                 ||
'                 ||
'                 ||
'              ___||___
'             /________\
```
ZAX


----------



## ZAX (Jan 19, 2014)

The more I draw the worst the shapes get worst:

```
'             _________________
'            /                 \
'           /                   \
'          /                     \
'         /                       \
'        (_________________________)
'             *      |_|
'             *     /   \
'             0    /     \
'                 /       \
'                /         \
'               /           \
'              (_____________)
```
ZAX


----------



## ZAX (Jan 20, 2014)

I forgot the most important thing:

```
'       __________________
'                        /                      /\                     \               /
'                       /                      /  \                     \             /
'                      /                      /    \                     \           /
'                     /                      /      \                     \         /
'                    /                      /        \                     \       /
'                   /                      /          \                     \     /
'                  /                      /____________\                     \   /
'                 /                      /              \                     \ /
'                /                      /                \                     ×
'               /                      /                  \                   / \
'              /                      /                    \                 /   \
'             /                      /                      \               /     \
'            /                      /                        \             /       \
'           /                      /                          \           /         \
'          /                      /                            \         /           \
'         /                      /                              \       /             \
'        /_________________     /                                \     /               \
```
ZAX


----------



## ZAX (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's another one:

```
\/_
                                      \/_
                                      /
                       _____     ____/
                      /     \   /   / \
                     |       \ /   /  |
                     \        V   /   /
                      \          /   /
                       \        /   /
                        \      *   /
                         \        /
                          \      /
                           \    /
                           /\  /
                          /  \/
                         /
                        v
```
P.s: It will appear in red cuz it's a wrong syntax to VBA 
ZAX


----------



## ZAX (Jan 22, 2014)

Toys:

```
'                   ()--()
'                   /o  o\
'                  _\  Y /_
'                 0__` &`__O
'                    /   \
'                   ()/^\()



'             (\ /)
'             ( ..)
'            C(")(")
```
ZAX


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jan 22, 2014)

ZAX,

 You might find a lot of interesting things to look at for this kind of graphics by doing a Google search for...

ASCII art

In particular, I found this link by doing that which seems to have pictures like you are creating on up to some pretty complex ones...

Asciiworld.com : Pictures of Ascii Art !

Just click the Categories links on the left side of the webpage.


----------



## ZAX (Jan 23, 2014)

Rick Rothstein said:


> ZAX,
> 
> You might find a lot of interesting things to look at for this kind of graphics by doing a Google search for...
> 
> ...



Hi,
Thank you Rick for this interesting link, I liked, It also showed me how silly my shapes are, I mean they even draw a very realistic picture of mona lisa and they more beautiful ones, but the good thing about mine is that it's simple, it doesn't waste my time 
ZAX


----------



## ZAX (Jan 10, 2015)

Here I got another one, but who cares? 

```
'              _______
'             /_______\
'           (|__\___\__|)
'           /___________\
'           |HO|==@==|OH|
'           [===========]
'            |_|     |_|
```
ZAX


----------



## BiocideJ (Jan 16, 2015)

I have put something to this effect at the beginning of several of my codes.
It's tough to really see, but if you look at the reverse image (what is missing) it says BIOCIDEJ


```
'******************************************************************
'      **      ***    ****    ***      **    ****      ***       **
'*  **  ***  ****  **  **  **  ****  ****  **  **  **********  ****
'*    *****  ****  **  **  ********  ****  *** **    ***   **  ****
'*  **  ***  ****  **  **  **  ****  ****  **  **  ******  **  ****
'      **      ***    ****    ***      **    ****      ***    *****
'******************************************************************
```

Without the clue to look for the reverse image it just looks like a side scrolling game of Space Invaders gone wrong.


----------



## ZAX (Jan 18, 2015)

hhaahha, well it's nice actually and no to me it was immediately obvious, and here's a little help, hope you like it, you can use this instead:

```
'******  ******   ****    ****   ******  ****    ******   *******
' **  **   **    **  **  **  **    **    **  **  **          **
' ****     **    **  **  **        **    **   *  ****   ***  **
' **  **   **    **  **  **  **    **    **  **  **      **  **
'******  ******   ****    ****   ******  ****    ******   ****
```
It's exactly the same piece of ASCII art you made, but I copied to notepad, replaced all * with 1, replace all spaces with * then replace 1 with space
the result is the above 
ZAX


----------



## ZAX (Jan 18, 2015)

And I have a signature, a big one actually that I don't think I might use, because it's my real name :/ "Emad Juniour":

```
'         011111111111111111111                011111111111111111111111
'        0011111111111111111111               0011111111111111111111111
'       00011111111111111111111              00011111111111111111111111
'       0001111110000000000000               0000000000011111000000000
'       000111111000000000000                000000000001111100000000
'       000111111                                    00011111
'       0001111111111111                             00011111
'       0001111111111111                             00011111
'       0001111111111111                             00011111
'       000111111000000                              00011111
'       00011111100000                   0111        00011111
'       000111111                       001111       00011111
'       00011111111111111111111         001111       00011111
'       00011111111111111111111         0011111      00011111
'       00011111111111111111111          00011111    00011111
'       0000000000000000000000     011     00011111000011111
'       000000000000000000000      001       0001111111111
'                                               1111110
```
ZAX


----------

